

Joyent Smart Platform, open-source server-side JavaScript web framework. - Raphael
http://discuss.joyent.com/viewtopic.php?id=25544

======
mtw
previously know as reasonably smart platform.

imho, they need to showcase a "wow" demo app, in the same way django featured
ljworld or rails had the web app done in 5 minutes

------
jotto
does anyone understand what this platform does? is it a cloud computing api?

~~~
defrex
It's a platform-as-service deal. Like Google App Engine but with JavaScript
rather then Python.

------
TweedHeads
I have a dream that someday JS will be the only language on the server and the
client.

I hope Google implements Server JS in AppEngine next to Python and Java to
give it the push it needs to completely take over the world.

No, I haven't tested any server JS flavor yet, I hope they are as easy as the
client version.

    
    
      <b><% i=2; print ['sucks','dunno','roolz'][i]; %></b>
    

lovely!

~~~
olegp
Given that Rhino runs on top of the JVM, ServerJS is already available on
AppEngine. Take a look here:
[http://dev.helma.org/ng/Running+Rhino+and+Helma+NG+on+Google...](http://dev.helma.org/ng/Running+Rhino+and+Helma+NG+on+Google+App+Engine/)

------
Vivekpuri
Server side js is so 90s style idea. Extremely slow. Although I haven't tried
joyents product....

~~~
voodootikigod
To be completely honest, Server Side JS or ServerJS has been growing a huge
following of interested parties doing some amazing things with JavaScript
(Narwhal <http://narwhaljs.org/> , ServerJS
<https://wiki.mozilla.org/ServerJS> , NodeJS <http://tinyclouds.org/node/> ).
The sheer fact that you openly admit that you haven't even tried the product
screams "troll" and the whole "extremely slow" without any base or founding is
completely ridiculous. Maybe you should take a look at the product and
movement before flaming it.

